# my 80 gallon



## cozmo1 (Jul 6, 2005)

here is a pic of my newly setup 80 gallon tank. i will post specs in a few. please be kind, i plan on changing the aquascape soon.
thanks


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. Im sure you will get to wear you want to go. Keep us posted and we will all help in anyway we can.

jB


----------



## cozmo1 (Jul 6, 2005)

thank you jason. any tips or thoughts so far?
thanks again


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC, Cozmo  

A couple of tips... Rearrange the plants making a background, mid-ground and foreground. Group the same plants together into larger groups, instead of having them spread thorough out the tank.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I agree w/ trena.

If you are not sure which plants go where, you can ask others for their experiences with a specific plant. You will be surprized how fast you will pic things up around here. There are so many really smart and helpful people here.

Enjoy

jB


----------



## cozmo1 (Jul 6, 2005)

thank you both for the help. i will rearrange tonight and i'll post some more pics.
thank you


----------



## cozmo1 (Jul 6, 2005)

ok, i rearranged some plants and i ditched the wet/dry for a fluval 404.
let me know what you all think.
thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looking better... You still need a defined background, mid-ground and foreground. I would move the Swords (?) to the back and add some mid-ground plants. A foreground plant can be added also or left bare.


----------



## cozmo1 (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks. i'll work on that


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Cozmo,

I'd like to amend the good advice Trena has given. Let your plants start to grow in for a while before moving them around too much in the beginning. Plants that are new to an aquarium and are adapting to being underwater are stressed quite a bit. Frequent moving will damage them, causing the plants to use valuable nutrient and energy stores repairing old tissues rather than growing new, underwater, tissue. Things look ok in there for now. Give your tank a month or two to settle down and grow before doing another overhaul. It'll save you frusteration and lost plants in the future. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## cozmo1 (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks phil. i'll leave the tank alone for awhile befor performing another move.
thank you


----------



## cozmo1 (Jul 6, 2005)

ok, how about now?
thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks a lot better... The one thing that stands out is the Dwarf Sag in a straight line. I would move them around the foreground in a uneven pattern, so they are not in a straight line.


----------



## cozmo1 (Jul 6, 2005)

here are some new pics.
thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Now the plant has been moved to one side. If you are trying to create foreground carpet with the Dwarf Sag, I would spread them out throughout the foreground but staggered in a uneven pattern.


----------

